# suggestions



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

My GF has a betta (Mr. Karl) in a 6g eclipse system. She would like to know what plants will make him feel most at home and is DW and option? Substrate? Looking for a mini Biotope for Karl. Any suggestions?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

Gravel will be fine but it's your choice.
Floating plants like salvinia should be ok as they stay at the surface most of the time to create bubblenest.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Well, I've never been over there myself but here is something I read...

http://badmanstropicalfish.com/biotope/biotope2.html

Obviously, it would need to be scaled down... but it does list some native plants.


----------



## Andy_Dufresne (Mar 19, 2006)

Could get some Anacharis you can weigh it down so it sinks to the bottom or you can float it ontop, its a lowlight plant as well so its pretty easy to take care of.

Nick


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

great guys. much appreciated.


----------

